# 2010: Minimalist Aquascaping, ADG and I^3



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

For a little while now, me and a few friends have been working together on the development of a new project, one that emphasizes the spread of aquascaping as an art. Specifically the facet of the _Minimalist Aquascape_, meaning the adherence to the less is more philosophy of design. Thus far the road of development for this endeavor has been all encompassing in our outlook, going so far as designing our current apartments months ahead of time around the emphasis of the _application_ of this design theory in an attempt to showcase the aquarium as a living and evolving facet of room decor and to further it's rightful recognition as an art.

_The Name:_ Iwagumi^3 (Iwagumi Cubed)

_The Goal: _To foster and expand the Iwagumi and Minimalist movements in aquarium design.

_The Medium:_ Fully comprehensive content provision that is wholly unique and never before seen to such scale in English via online and later, printed medium.

_The Release:_ Tentative launch for iwagumicubed.com is scheduled for February 2010.

_The Content:_ On release there will be no less than 20 unique articles, accompanied by photographs and possibly video detailing Iwagumi and Minimalist Aquascaping.

Due to such high popularity with our demographic tests for our _2009 beta concept booklet_ (best viewed in adobe acrobat 9.2), we have decided to release it to the public for you to enjoy in it's original form, with the original photographs. Because the community is so important to us, we cherish any and all feedback and voluntary involvement.

Here's to hoping 2010 is a big year.

Respectfully,

-Francis X. Wazeter IV


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Looking forward!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Very interested. Are you thinking/planning to release any of this in print? I have seen a decent amount more of plant/planted aquarium books but nothing that really focuses on on scape. I have been looking at other design books for ideas but this would be perfect. I know it is more costly but would be nice for those who like to read away from the computer.


----------



## roadstar (Dec 2, 2004)

First post since joining in '04, and I have to say that I really, really like what you're doing here.


----------



## enzo (Aug 21, 2006)

wow this is going to be awesome


----------



## FISHSHROD (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice !!!!!!!! Something like this ???


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

talontsiawd said:


> Very interested. Are you thinking/planning to release any of this in print? I have seen a decent amount more of plant/planted aquarium books but nothing that really focuses on on scape. I have been looking at other design books for ideas but this would be perfect. I know it is more costly but would be nice for those who like to read away from the computer.


Our intentions are to release a yearly concept booklet in print modeled loosely over the one I linked, except longer (thinking something in the 40 page range) and more in depth. Since it is printed we will have to charge something, but I don't foresee it surpassing like $10. 



roadstar said:


> First post since joining in '04, and I have to say that I really, really like what you're doing here.


I am genuinely flattered that after so many years of being registered your first post was in response to this, thank you for the compliment.



enzo said:


> wow this is going to be awesome


Thanks for your support.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

FISHSHROD said:


> Nice !!!!!!!! Something like this ???


Beautiful tank! Do you have any more pictures?


----------



## FISHSHROD (Jan 1, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Beautiful tank! Do you have any more pictures?


Thanks, only a few .


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't gotten much attention, nonetheless thread-jacked by off topic material.
Regardless, looking forward to this project  .


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

For those looking to support and help Iwagumi^3 in it's goals for a successful launch, we have prepared a forum signature for those who wish to help spread the word:










Code (delete asterisks for code to be enabled) :

[*URL="http://iwagumicubed.com/iwagumi3.pdf"][*IMG]http://iwagumicubed.com/support.jpg[/IMG*][/URL*]

or alternatively, the html code:

<a href="http://iwagumicubed.com/iwagumi3.pdf">
<img src="http://iwagumicubed.com/support.jpg"></a>

Increasing exposure is a very important task for us, and doing so at the ground level up is one of the best ways to do so.

Those that show their support by displaying this banner in their signature will be entered in an inaugural raffle in which we will give away a new ADA brand Mini-S aquarium (why a Mini-S? Because it was the first aquarium I aquascaped in and is the same tank you see depicted in the front of this shot) that will take place upon release of the website. *In order to be eligible you must both display the banner in your signature at least until release and either pm, email me at the email address listed in the Concept Booklet, or post in this thread to notify me of your participation.* A list of those who qualify to enter will be maintained in this thread.

_In the event of a winner outside the continental United States or Canada you will have to pay shipping_


----------



## Firestarter (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea. I will help spread the word on the forum and locally in my area.


----------



## roadstar (Dec 2, 2004)

Francis Xavier said:


> I am genuinely flattered that after so many years of being registered your first post was in response to this, thank you for the compliment.


It's definitely well deserved - an aquarist movement that deeply examines and intertwines philosophy and aesthetic isn't exactly an everyday occurrence; promoting aquascaping as a legitimate art form, rarer still. Already a proponent of the Mies-ian "less is more" ethos, consider me a supporter of the cause.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Firestarter said:


> Sounds like a great idea. I will help spread the word on the forum and locally in my area.


Second! roud:


----------



## Riverboa (Mar 18, 2009)

Francis, 
First of all, great project! Thanks for doing this. 

Btw, Thanks again for your advice on my tank. I would be doing some adjustment based on your comments when I rescape (as soon as I can find a good / affordable source for UG). 

Lastly, I would like to participate in the raffle. 

-Riverboa


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Very Nice. I will be happy to spread the word


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

First off, your tanks are gorgeous! While I have never been able to stick to a minamalist tank, due to a case of severe collectoritis, I have tried to integrate some of the Iwagami concepts into my hadscapes. I find Iwagami tanks to be the most dramatic fishtanks and stunning works of living art. 

I whole heartedly support the movement and would like to be entered into said raffle.


----------



## johnblah (Jan 6, 2010)

Would love to support


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey guys, here is an update with those who have volunteered to be entered in the raffle so far, with the forum they posted under.

Firestarter (TPT)
Roadstar (TPT)
Green024 (TPT)
Riverboa (TPT)
Kayen (TPT)
Nue (TPT)
Solid (TPT)
johnblah (TPT)
fish_dork (APC)
thief (APC)
1101cody (ASW)
elmagico82 (ASW)


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

*firestarter and green024*, let me know how you spread the word in your area! we love to hear about efforts like that.

*roadstar*, it definitely is a rare occurrence, but our hopes is that it is merely a stepping stone that leads to a more commonplace approach.

*Riverboa*, I'm always happy to help in anyway I can towards the creation of better aquascapes. Being a student of Iwagumi and Minimalism is not the easiest thing in the aquascaping world to do, but we'll get there. I am still humbled by the works of Amano in that regard.

*Nue and Johnblah*, we are happy that you are supporters.

*Solid*, I too find Iwagumi to be a very dramatic and subtle form of aquascaping! It is a style in which a well-done Iwagumi will give you the entire impression within moments of looking at it, and still provide small little touches and subtle nuances that come to life as you continue to look at the interaction of the fauna and the hardscape. Maybe if you win the Mini-S you'll have a tank that can be dedicated to practicing creating a scape like this.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I love the Idea aswell, Count me in! I plan on starting my first Iwagumi soon!


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

This is a fantastic idea. I've always loved Iwagumi aquascapes, or for at least as long as I've known they existed. Even better, I just started my first Iwagumi creation, in 3 gallon form. I would love to support this movement.

And, of course, being in the raffle would be nice too.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

After being gone for a year I'm glad something like this is happening. I recently reset up a tank and I'm also going for an iwagumi, minimalistic, and low-tech aquascape. I support your movement!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll be updating the list later on today. But the real reason I'm posting is to announce that we have some big news coming up that I'm sure is going to excite people as much as it is exciting us. 

Stay tuned.


----------



## johnblah (Jan 6, 2010)

Gotta say I am excited haha.

I recently got 4-5 friends interested in this. Non have much aquarium experience but Love the art aspect of it(they are all art students ha). I told them to go for it but don't be surprised when the first time frustrations set in.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 13, 2009)

OK thanks alot I have a 30 cube that will be emptied soon and sold or so I thought because now I just might have to give this a try .


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is a great idea FX... You've got my support all the way.

Need to find some stones for my upcoming 60-F scape!

roud:


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a great idea for a project! I like to see more of this in the future, be sure to keep us updated.

I would also like to participate in the raffle.

Edit: Strange, only half the image is showing in my signature...
Edit 2: Figured it out!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Updated list as promised:

Firestarter (TPT)
Roadstar (TPT)
Green024 (TPT)
Riverboa (TPT)
Kayen (TPT)
Nue (TPT)
Solid (TPT)
johnblah (TPT)
fish_dork (APC)
thief (APC)
1101cody (ASW)
elmagico82 (ASW)
FDNY911 (TPT)
Dr. Acula (TPT)
Sandiegoryu (TPT)
archer772 (TPT)
Idk59 (TPT)
Darkblade48 (TPT)
Jur4ik (ASW)

Stay tuned for our exciting announcement, look for it either wednesday the 20th or thursday.

*Darkblade48*, more is coming soon!

*Idk59*, stones are always the hardest part you can obtain a ton of rock and only have a handful be useful, and the larger the tank, the harder it is to find appropriately sized stones.

*archer772*, looks like just when you think you're out of the game, something else just pulls you back in!

*johnblah*, I'm happy to hear your artist friends are interested in it from an artist's perspective, things like that help lend credibility to aquascaping as an art form.

*Sandiegoryu*, Iwagumi is definitely one of the more riveting aquascaping methods, it takes some work, but it's worth the diligence.

*Dr. Acula*, Iwagumi has always captivated me as well, there's just something about it that is able to convey and capture emotion in way's that you can't fully understand easily, but the effect is just the same.

*FDNY911*, let me know if you have any Iwagumi questions for your first go. It can be pretty frustrating, but you just have to work through the hump sometimes.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Firestarter (TPT)
Roadstar (TPT)
Green024 (TPT)
Riverboa (TPT)
Kayen (TPT)
Nue (TPT)
Solid (TPT)
johnblah (TPT)
fish_dork (APC)
thief (APC)
1101cody (ASW)
elmagico82 (ASW)
FDNY911 (TPT)
Dr. Acula (TPT)
Sandiegoryu (TPT)
archer772 (TPT)
Idk59 (TPT)
Darkblade48 (TPT)
Jur4ik (ASW)
Khanzer22 (TPT)
Enrico Serena (ASW)
olitango(ASW)

Given the swift addition of a few more entries I added an update. Aside from the bigger announcement that we're preparing to make, a smaller one includes our work to rebrand the Iwagumi^3 logo to reflect the directions we are taking in 2010 (we will be updating the signatures from the master list when the logo rebranding process is complete), here is a preview of the direction where that is going:

2010 Beta Logo Black:









2010 Beta Logo White:











In phase 2, when the new logo is completed, supporters will have the option of using either a black themed banner/signature or the standard white themed one to better fit in with their websites, blogs, or personal preferences. For those of you running websites that wish to place an advertisement for Iwagumi Cubed up we can work with you to format our designs to fit in with your webpage.

As part of the phase 2 process, we will be putting out some Iwagumi Cubed t-shirts that follow in accordance with the new logo and following the same theme as the banner as our first fundraising endeavor. We would be happy to accept pre-orders as singles or in bulk for distribution. When this gets closer to being produced we will have an accurate price quote and discount for pre-orders available. All proceeds from these will be going directly to funding the development of more content and the 2010 concept booklet for print (essentially, the purchase of a t-shirt is another direct method to contribute to the cause). To express interest in pre-ordering a shirt you can contact me via pm, email or in this thread and we will begin tallies for the first batch.


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

Francis Xavier said:


> firestarter and green024, let me know how you spread the word in your area! we love to hear about efforts like that.


I started out knowing only one of my friends that was into keeping aquariums. His tank intrigued me to get a 10g and give it a whirl. Some may say now I have a slight addiction for the hobby. Since September of last year, I have purchased upwards of 20 species of plants, and have given away 4 tanks(complete with some of my trimmings) and help setup several more.

Recently, I found a nice 45 gallon tank and my sole intentions for it is to make my first attempt at a Iwagumi style aquascape. I plan on sharing the process and extra plants created, with everyone i know on facebook, family/friends, and the lfs. I am also looking into trying to get some kind of aquatic club going(couldn't locate a current one in Maine). Hopefully I can locate some others in this area that share the same interest.

Ive been thinking about how xmas snuck up on me rather fast last month. This year, I all ready have a great idea in the midst for (friends who have time to tend a small aquarium). I plan on buying several nano sized tanks(or squared vases large enough) accompanied with filters and desk lights, and get them all planted and scaped(Iwagumi of course), then dishing them out for nice little bookshelf aquariums. My LFS will get one of these too, they are lacking in plants and have 0 planted tanks.


Btw Nice 2010 logos!


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

This great. Some people complain that there are too many iwagumis here. I personally love the minimalistic aspect. I support you and wish you luck and more knowledge and understanding of the Iwagumi concept. Also check out Suiseki forums same concept except its just the raw natural art of the stones themselves. http://www.felixrivera-suiseki.com/ i have a Suseki stone that i have considered using 4 an Iwagumi scape.


----------



## roadstar (Dec 2, 2004)

+1 for Suiseki. Interdisciplinary, with both styles emphasizing wabi sabi/shibui qualities. Completely translatable philosophies - any aquascaper would do well to study both.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Phase two, along with our major announcement will be being published this upcoming tuesday. The raffle list will be updated either the night before or the day of the announcement.
*
MARIMOBALL* and *roadstar*, it's funny you should mention suiseki, as it plays a prominent role in overlapping principles for the content that'll go live when the site releases. Ikebana is another discipline that correlates and overlaps well with the Minimalist Aquarium and I think the content we'll have that relates to these areas will be of prime interest.

*Green024*, that's quite a generous christmas gift idea. I hope your first iwagumi attempt goes well. I hope your club ideas prove fruitful, if there's something I can do to help, let me know.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Joint Release

*Aquarium Design Group and Iwagumi Cubed initiate partnership*

Houston, Texas and Seattle, Wash – January 31 2010 - _To inspire._ _To create. _Fewer words could be spoken to describe Iwagumi Cubed’s mission. In tandem with this statement, Aquarium Design Group and Iwagumi Cubed have partnered together.

Since November 2009, ADG has played an important role in I^3’s development process by sharing it’s experience in the industry with the new company. The now popular 2009 concept booklet put out by I^3 was one of the results of 2009 deliberations and was originally used as a company introduction to Jeff Senske (ADG). I^3 plans for 2010 are a reflection of the somewhat unique standing between the two.

As part of the partnership, ADG has agreed to continue to help I^3 in 2010 by continuing to share it’s experience and provide equipment for more content production. I^3’s plans for the 2010 launch include a rebranding (and possible renaming) and a new concept booklet that are aimed to strengthen the brand and better emphasize the Minimalist Aquarium. According to Wazeter (I^3) these plans “are part of the process to enhance I^3’s professionalism and content, both aspects that hobbyists have made clear they want more of and our friendship with ADG helps make this possible.”

For more information, contact:

Jeff Senske, ADG, 281-924-8894, [email protected]

Frank Wazeter, I^3, 512-786-5269, [email protected]

###​


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd be happy to help spread the word.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

See below.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

For today's announcement, I will simply just refer you here:

http://i3aqua.com/press.html

Please familiarize yourself with us and Enjoy.

P.S. As the week goes on, more and more content will become available, as of right now, I am eager to hear your input on improving the website and what formatting you'd like to see more of.


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm liking this movement and it's ideas. Good job guys. Will look forward to updates.


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Finally someone is talking about the aquarium design with explicit philosophical terms providing a referential context. Great start, i3 [aqua]! Keep it up!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm currently in the process of moving to Houston for reasons that will be pretty cool, there will be an announcement when I get there - so my sincerest apologies for the lack of updates.


----------

